

Chinese panic buy salt over nuclear threat fears - alexlawford
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/mar/17/chinese-panic-buy-salt-japan

======
alexlawford
Being "on the ground" I can attest to the accuracy of this story. I saw some
real squabbling going on today over dwindling salt supplies. Motivations seem
mixed; some rumours say salt guards against radiation others that due to
radiation poisoning seawater, salt will soon be scarce. Both equalling
hilarious.

